# So Excited!!!



## dan_t (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi guys

I've been trying not to post this until I actually got the flasks, but I've caved under the excitement. I'm getting these flasks for Sam at Orchid Inn in the next few weeks, and I just can't wait 

Well I've been saving for a while, and here's the list:

farrianum x sib ('Dot Matrix' x 'Fair Lady')
glanduliferum v. gardneri x sib ('Dark Storm' x 'Red Star')
lowii x sib ('Super Lowy' x 'Mem. Agnes Helbling')
lowii var. album 'Albino Beauty' x self
micranthum x sib ('Red Lantern' x 'Jumbo')
roth x sib (MM x Perfection (I think this gives 75% MM, 12.5% Borneo, 12.5% Charles E))
Kevin Porter (Bellatulum 'Double Crown' x micranthum 'Jumbo')
Kolosand 'Green Wonder' x lowii var. albino 'Albino Beauty'

I haven't put in all the awards the parents have :rollhappy:

Opinions anyone? oke:

Dan


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 18, 2009)

Bravo! How much you want for a nice seedling of the lowii f. album????? 

This reminds me how I need to win the lottery.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool!!!! Very nice aquisitions!!! I kill seedlings very fast so I am so jealous...


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2009)

That's a nice group of seedlings to work with.

Keep'em warm and humid.

I've been raising a compot of roth babies too, and they like much lower light than the adult plants.

In general I start all my flasklings out in my indoor pleurothalid box. Temps only range from 60's to low 80's and the humidity stays above 70%.

Light levels at the plants is generally less than 1500fc.

These conditions have provided a good start for everything from relatively cool barbatas (like wardii) to warm loving multis (like philipinnense).

I have kolo and supardii babies growing light crazy right now.


----------



## John M (Jan 18, 2009)

*QUOTE*
"This reminds me how I need to win the lottery."

Me too!

That's a REALLY nice list of plants. I'm very envious! Good luck with them!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2009)

Good Luck and remember how much Kevin Porters like to visit NYC!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm sure Sam is thanking you for his economic stimulis package!oke:
:smitten: Super choices :drool: - Good Luck!


----------



## dan_t (Jan 18, 2009)

You know that the UK and the US have a 'special relationship' :rollhappy:

I will definitely be selling/swapping some of most of the flasks in the coming years. However, UK-based Kevin Porters (and lowii album) don't like visiting the US, unfortunately :wink:

Rick - thanks for the advice. I have a terrarium set up for seedlings which has a humidity of between 70-80% and varies between 60-70F. Light is 300 fc at the base where I start the seedlings, and 500 further up where I move them to later on. How does this sound?

Dan


----------



## Elena (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, that' quite a haul! All those babie should keep you busy.

Please post back once you've received them. I'm curious to see how flasks travel over such long distances


----------



## dan_t (Jan 18, 2009)

The flasks should be ok Elena, as not only have they got heat packs in, but I've got a fair few flasks from Troy Meyers before, and had very good results growing from them.

Did you know that Sam is coming over to the EU in May, so if you wanted any plants from him, then is the best time to get them? oke:

Dan


----------



## midmichigan (Jan 18, 2009)

You have some nice crosses there.. Good luck


----------



## Elena (Jan 18, 2009)

dan_t said:


> The flasks should be ok Elena, as not only have they got heat packs in, but I've got a fair few flasks from Troy Meyers before, and had very good results growing from them.
> 
> Did you know that Sam is coming over to the EU in May, so if you wanted any plants from him, then is the best time to get them? oke:
> 
> Dan



Thanks, Dan. I always had visions of receiving a jar with a mush of medium and battered seedlings  so it's good to know that they actually travel okay. 

What about paperwork? I'm guessing that things like phyto are not an issue since the flasks are sterile but what about other stuff? Do you till need a CITES import permit or any other documents?

I have heard about the May visit but unless my space situation suddenly improves I don't think I will be ordering anything  If you are on his mailing list, then Sam normally emails well in advance with lists of plants & flasks available for orders.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow! Those must have cost a bomb...


----------



## shakkai (Jan 19, 2009)

Great list!! Put me down for one of those lowii albums, will you?!:rollhappy:

Shannan (who is thanking her lucky stars that she's in the UK!)


----------



## dan_t (Jan 19, 2009)

All you need for flasks is a phytosanitary certificate for the UK, which is great. That's why I buy most things from abroad in flask form - makes life a lot easier! Apart from that, you need to inform customs in advance so the flask doesn't get held up (learnt that one the hard way...)

As far as costing a bomb, it certainly cost more than it would have a year ago - damn our suddenly-weak currency! 

Dan


----------



## Elena (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Dan!


----------

